# Fuel distributor or something else?



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

-MK1 Jetta with 1.7 gas.

Been slow, rough-idling and hard-to-start from the get-go; car had sat for sometime prior. Car runs and will stay running, but several things have occurred since I got it: 

1. Engine was hard to turn over COLD. After a few months, it's very difficult to start it if it has been driven prior in the day. Requires me to hit the gas while cranking, I'm probably flooding the intake, and the car stinks of gas once it has started. 

2. The car will fire right up with a cold start, but it will start to die if I don't tap the gas about 2 seconds after. I replaced the cold-start valve and warm-up regulator, helped make for a stronger cold start, though. 

3. Weak acceleration from a stop. I am thinking it's down to now the fuel distributor? I've been pouring over my Bentley, but I'm just going to do a compression test on Friday.


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

Jetta GLI 1990 CIS-e MOTron.

i had problems with hard starting and rough idling. i ran a cleaner through the fuel system and it helped a little. to solve the problem i pulled the injectors and replaced them. mine were worn out and gummed up. so i bought some Mercedes injectors (there about 30 bucks apiece). this smoothed out the idle and improved engine preformance as well as gas mileage.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

wolfsbergjettagli said:


> Jetta GLI 1990 CIS-e MOTron.
> 
> i had problems with hard starting and rough idling. i ran a cleaner through the fuel system and it helped a little. to solve the problem i pulled the injectors and replaced them. mine were worn out and gummed up. so i bought some Mercedes injectors (there about 30 bucks apiece). this smoothed out the idle and improved engine preformance as well as gas mileage.


I used Sea Foam 2x, and currently some is in the tank now for since it's not taken out much in winter. Burned out a lot of carbon, but didn't do anything for performance. 

I'm a bit wary of injector cleaners. I liked STP Jet Fuel on my MK4, but I'm reluctant to gum up the injectors with it on the MK1. 

I thought of having a professional injector cleaning. A VW tuning shop claimed the injectors on the MK1 are "like Diesel injectors, and we don't clean those." Right. I'm hoping it's just the injectors over the distributor.


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

i have been told not to wast my time with professional cleaning of the CIS injectors that's why i went ahead and replaced them. there like diesel injectors because they use pressure to open the injectors. when i looked at pricing its cheaper to just replace then instead of having them cleaned. and i have been told they can't be rebuilt (i have my doubts about that). it cost me 112 dollars to replace the injectors on my Jetta.

europartsdirect.com 
search
year-1988
make-MERCEDES-BENZ
model-190e(gas engine)
engine-2.3 I-4

there $27.81 X4 there the same thread pattern as the MK1 and they worked great in my MK2 Jetta after i changed the fuel lines for the old MK1 braided lines as the MK2 injectors are a fine thread.


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

OH if you haven't already make sure you checked these engines for vacuum leaks. the number one reason i have had problems are vacuum leaks.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

wolfsbergjettagli said:


> OH if you haven't already make sure you checked these engines for vacuum leaks. the number one reason i have had problems are vacuum leaks.


That's a given, but thanks.
Not sure if MB injectors would work on the 1.7 8v, but I'll research it...


----------



## wolfsbergjettagli (Feb 7, 2009)

have a friend that has a caddy pickup. he has the 1.6l 8v and they work well in his truck. he is the one that suggested me using Merc injectors instead of buying the VW original. there still Bosch just the same.

her is some info that may help you a little 

http://www.passat32b.hu/olvasnivalo...skendezo rendszer bosch ECI Injection_ECI.pdf


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

wolfsbergjettagli said:


> have a friend that has a caddy pickup. he has the 1.6l 8v and they work well in his truck. he is the one that suggested me using Merc injectors instead of buying the VW original. there still Bosch just the same.
> 
> her is some info that may help you a little
> 
> http://www.passat32b.hu/olvasnivalo...skendezo rendszer bosch ECI Injection_ECI.pdf


Wow, great article. 

I'll still keep researching if those MB injectors are compatible with my system, but I'm doubting it.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

Did some research, pretty certain that MB 190-series injectors aren't compatible with the VW 1.7. I think the early C-class injectors might, but it's probably best to stick with VW-centric if it's a matter of $20.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I did further research, and my hot-start problem is caused by a leaky fuel accumulator


----------

